# Quality battery powered courtesy lights



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Im not positive of pre rigged batteries, but I cant recommend Super Bright LEDs more.

When I owned a ATV I bought their 6" IP68 light bar. It put larger light bars to shame, and was completely submersible. 

Here are its light strips. They have a lot of IP67 strip light options, and submersible IP68 if needed.
https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/weatherproof-led-strips/


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

https://www.harborfreight.com/search?q=led light

These are incredible little lights and are offered free with any purchase about every other week. Batteries (3 AAA) last forever. I keep them in the house, car, boat, basement, garage, barn. Can be easily semi-permanent mounted using Velcro.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

albuilt51 said:


> https://www.harborfreight.com/search?q=led light
> 
> These are incredible little lights and are offered free with any purchase about every other week. Batteries (3 AAA) last forever. I keep them in the house, car, boat, basement, garage, barn. Can be easily semi-permanent mounted using Velcro.


The link sends me to a page with all the leds. Not really specific.


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

The very first one at the top left,
*Ultra Bright LED Portable Worklight/Flashlight*
$3.99.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Pretty sure on a scale of one to ten for quality,
Harbor freight comes in at 2 to 4

$ they are cheep too
pun intended


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

I wish I could find quality strip lights with this tech. Same button. So you just put your hand under the gunnel and feel where it’s at.


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

mro said:


> Pretty sure on a scale of one to ten for quality,
> Harbor freight comes in at 2 to 4
> 
> $ they are cheep too
> pun intended


You're not speaking from experience. They are a great light for many uses, and for quality, read the reviews - they're accurate. More money than sense? Keep looking until your wallet screams for mercy, but it's doubtful you'd be any further ahead.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Check the motorcycle (specifically cruisers) forums. Those guys love hidden LED lighting. There is one company that a lot of them use, but I can’t recall the name offhand..


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

I have used these as well, for illuminating the water under my boat for night time fishing. Very bright, very low battery draw. On Amazon...


*https://www.amazon.com/PryEU-Daylig...proof+LED+strip+lights&qid=1573334186&sr=8-17*


----------



## albuilt51 (Sep 30, 2016)

Copy/Paste for Amazon lights that include 3 AAA battery box with switch;
*FISHBERG Waterproof 3528 SMD 120 LEDs Strip Lights Battery Operated 2M 6.6Ft Led Flexible Light Strip Crafts Lighting (Multicolor)*


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Capt. Moose said:


> I wish I could find quality strip lights with this tech. Same button. So you just put your hand under the gunnel and feel where it’s at.
> 
> View attachment 100816


I have some of these for back ups!


----------

